
Biopharma has abandoned antibiotic development - DyslexicAtheist
https://endpts.com/biopharma-has-abandoned-antibiotic-development-heres-why-we-did-too/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21782994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21782994),
which was submitted earlier.

